# Best mug/tumbler press?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

What is a good, reliable, adjustable mug/tumbler heat press? I have an opportunity to start doing moderate volumes of mugs and tumblers but I've never done them. So I need a good press that will produce quality work. I'd also like it to be adjustable to do different size/shapes of mugs and tumblers. Please help and give me the pros and cons of different presses.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

DK3 is the best mug press, made by George knight. But your probably looking for something that has changeable heating elements and lower price tag. If your doing a lot of mugs at the same time (large volume) then look at an oven or conveyor and use wraps. You will have to do the leg work and see what will work best for your business.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Take his quote out your post lol. You're still promoting him. Next time, you can just tag their name in your reply and then report the post.

We have several DK3 mug presses as well as a convection oven for latte mugs and other stuff like pet bowls, shot glasses, etc... Even started using the convection oven for powder coating. 

Those cheap 10-in-1 presses aren't always the best. Some people have good luck with them and some don't. I got a DK3 to start with (added a few more as client orders progressed) and added a convection oven/wraps when demand for other sizes/shapes started coming in.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Aw man, I screwed up, lol. 

Thank you for your help. Do you like the wraps better or the mug press? I definitely want a better quality one instead of wasting my money on junk. I have a spare oven, is it better just to buy the wraps for all drink ware?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

diana13t said:


> Aw man, I screwed up, lol.
> 
> Thank you for your help. Do you like the wraps better or the mug press? I definitely want a better quality one instead of wasting my money on junk. I have a spare oven, is it better just to buy the wraps for all drink ware?


They both come out the same. Although the oven/wraps setup may initially come out cheaper than a reliable name brand mug press, it may take some time getting the time/temp correct. Took me about 5 tries before it was dialed in.

Once you get it dialed in, record your times/temps. Especially if you don't max out the capacity every time. There may be a cook time difference when doing 2 compared to 9 (it is with mine), so keep that in mind.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

I pretty much agree with everything said above. 

If you have an oven already then I would go with wraps.
This will keep your cost down as well as let you make a few at one time.
Like said above, keep notes on time and temp (and include how many mugs, as well as how they turned out). We had an issue when we opened another location and the oven was in the production area close to an overhead door. That changed all our temps with the same type of equipment as at the other stores due to the cold air from the door being opened through out the day. 

Depending on where you live your summer and winter times/temps may vary a little.

Tip, look for mug wraps that you can replace the silicone...saves money in the long run (they do wear out). 

Good luck and post a pic of your first mug when you get started!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you both so much for your help!!! I'll definitely post a pic, hopefully it's a good one, lol!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

diana13t said:


> Thank you both so much for your help!!! I'll definitely post a pic, hopefully it's a good one, lol!


No problem.
Even if the mug doesn't turn out well...post it anyway and we can offer suggestions.


----------



## JamesHedrix (May 9, 2017)

I was in the same boat and went with the convection oven method. I found a large capacity oven at Walmart for $60. I bought an oven thermometer so I could make sure the temp was accurate. I can do 4 mugs at one time. 

I have purchased different sizes of wraps so I have the flexibility of doing other items besides mugs. For me, it was the most economical option.


----------

